# My Border Collie & my Maine ****



## PetFoodRatings.org (May 8, 2013)

Bernard the Maine **** was about 18 months when we got Asta the Border Collie as a pup. It's been great watching them get to know each other - conflict at first, but now they're forming a bond.

I thought I'd share this little clip:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That is so cute! I could never get my dogs and cats to get along quite that well when I still had cats. The cat always attacked my lab any time she would come near.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw. Looks typical for what happens at my house too! My cat is afraid of other CATS! My neighbor found him as a tiny kitten, bottle fed him and raised him up and we adopted him at 8 weeks. She only had a dog at her house, and I only have dogs as well. I think he's pretty sure he's a dog who can jump really really well LOL. We have cat/dog chase and play quite frequently around here


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I got distracted after the video and watched an 11 minute video of just cats doing funny things that came up in the video screen. It was pretty funny!


----------

